# Sir Vape Open on 16/12/2015



## Sir Vape (15/12/15)

Yes we are open tomorrow, the 16th December 2016. 

9am - 1pm.

Pull in and see what's new. Lot's of new stock arrived today 

Shop 1 Cowey House (Entrance on Marriott Rd)
136 Cowey Rd 
Morningside
Durban
Tel: 082 417 4668

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TommyL (15/12/15)

will your couriers be running tomorrow?


----------



## Sir Vape (15/12/15)

No couriers running tomorrow Tommy.


----------

